# Flatband Dankung



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Instead of ordering a normal Dankung I went with something similar to what I seen this kid on YouTube using (Taiwan slingshot channel). 
I like the price for the material it's made out of 
(power coated aluminum)

I really like the ergonomics.

It's got Lanyard hole.

What I don't like are those Nail Head fork tips I feel band life will be really short maybe I can slip some tubbing over for a buffer.

Came with that orange colored band set and I bought 2 sets of what I thought was TBG but turned out to be gold colored bands haha.























Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## tudor (Apr 27, 2014)

I really like the look and size of this model.

Whats does it shoot like and is aiming easy enough without the traditional flatband " corners" ?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have seen quite a few Chinese designs with that "nail head" attachment. Please keep us updated on how you like it. What do you think the limit would be for flatband width?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

tudor said:


> I really like the look and size of this model.
> Whats does it shoot like and is aiming easy enough without the traditional flatband " corners" ?


I use the fork and index finger to make a notch to shoot. Its ok maybe ill do a video

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I have seen quite a few Chinese designs with that "nail head" attachment. Please keep us updated on how you like it. What do you think the limit would be for flatband width?


Those Orange bands started tearing the first time out but it wasn't from those forks,
the edge of the bands look like they used a roll cutter

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## tudor (Apr 27, 2014)

SlingshotBill said:


> tudor said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the look and size of this model.
> ...


Thanks for that.

A video would be great.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh thats great! For some reason the pics on their sight made it look HUGE. That seems just right.


----------

